# Size of your workbench? And some questions about how you use your bench



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

For many years I have been using an extremely simple but very flexible workbench that appeared in Fine Woodworking. I think its especially good at managing large sheets of plywood, which I can flop onto the trestles and cut away not worrying about mucking up the top surface. And its big, 4' x 8' but can be easily moved, reconfigured, and was easy to make, taking about a day of work…and I've got about 10 years of use out of it, making mostly cabinets.

Now I'm thinking about making a more permanent and elaborate type of workbench, and I wanted to get some ideas from what you are doing?

1. First, how big is your bench?

Note: I have a 2 car garage shop, and my torsion-box-beam bench takes up 4'x8'. Workbench plans all say that the dimensions can be varied to suit your use. So what is that for you?

2. Are you breaking down full sheets of plywood using your bench, or do you have another system for plywood cutting?

3. Is your bench more or less fixed in place?

Note: I make mostly cabinets with plywood carcass, so the ability to hold solid lumber while hand-chopping dovetails is not high on my needs list. Dovetails…what are those? Fine-woodworking? Good-enough woodworking is more my style.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Remember cabinet shops have low benches (24") or so for cabinetry and high benches (30") or so for furniture.

Making a bench that is adjustable in height covers both….

Here's what I use for and works okay


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

My workbench is 80" long and 30" deep….it sits out away from the wall for access on all sides. when built it I want at 6' long…the 30" deep was always what I had before. It wound up 80" (I think) because I could fit that into te space I had at the time. My assembly table is also about 80" long (77" to be exact…I think) but it's 36" deep. My old one was 50×50" and assembling cabinets on it was not that convenient…it was too narrow and too wide all at the same time. My bench is used on occasion with hand planes, but I don't hand cut DT joints. It's not my favorite work, but most of what I do seems to be cabinet type projects. Kind of following what Jack said about height…my workbench is 34" high (I'm not that tall at 5'7") but my assembly table is about 31"...it was supposed to be 30" but I didn't measure twice before I cut. the lower height for me is much easier for cabinet assembly and most other chores done on it.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

No bench. My TS saw is my bench.

I breakdown large sheets by getting my on free cut at the BORG and on top of the saw with a hand held circ saw.

Since it's the saw, its stationary.

Doesn't prevent me from building cabs one at a time in an 8×16 shop.









All built in a small space.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Here is a Sketch up drawing of one I made for my shop. It is about 4X8' The top is adjustable as you can see from the two pictures so you decide the height you need. I often use it as an out feed or side support for my table saw when cutting sheets of plywood. It is on wheels so it rolls. The top has one sheet of 3/4" ply topped with a sheet ot 3/4 MDF which can be changes out when it gets messed up and ugly. I have more detailed drawings if anyone is interested.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm currently redoing my entire shop, and this go round I am going to go with height adjustable like Jack mentioned, and more clamping power that I've had before. For the bones I'm going to use a 4 legged height adjustable office platform, some of these are rated to 1000 pounds. On that I plan to build at least the flat surface of the bench in the link below. I may add a bit of an overhang, probably not near what they show though. I can't imagine why you couldn't hang a conventional woodworking vise on a corner, but you may not need to.

The height adjustable feature is huge for a work table, finishing platform, and also an outfeed, or infeed for tools not TS height. But it must be fluid, easy to use, and allow for enough weight to be supported. I plan to use a 4 legged one, as the 2 leg variety look tippy to me.

Size is personal preference, and I think many benches are just way bigger than they need to be. I imagine mine will be 60" by 30" max.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ..... Size is personal preference, and I think many benches are just way bigger than they need to be. I imagine mine will be 60" by 30" max.
> - therealSteveN


As *trSN*... ask 100 woodworkers and you will get 400 +1000 opinions… one is what they have, one is what they want, one is what they can afford, one is what they capable of making and many they have read about.


*Do you use handtools?* Unless you want to spend half your time dragging the bench back to it's position, you'll need a beefy bench to prevent creep when using hand tools, especially planes. (You could bolt it down.) I use a fairly lightweight bench and when it moves, I find an better, and often easier way, to do the job. 
*How's your back?* I use a mini bench Mk II (mini Mk I) that I can put/remove from my work table to bring the work closer to my eyes. 
More recently I have upped my work surface using my clone of the Stanton bench. He has a swag of videos on the topic.
This latter sacrifices some stability and I then continue on the mini (both are on my tabletop about 75-80% of the time).
Ron Paulk has a good lightweight design (Google it).
The Wood Whisperer has a great set of plans and videos for building a *Split-Top Roubo Workbench*... at a cost.
Jay's Custom creations.
Hell, every woodworking magazine will have suggestions.

Good luck deciding/designing/building… and next week you can create a *vaccine for C-19* and the following week *find the holy grail*...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

the duck speaks the reality their is no one fits all bench,ive got a couple but the one i use everytime im in the shop is this.

any questions just pm me.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

K, *pottzy*... my goto workbench,








don't believe in glass…
and for the small jobs,


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

*god i love you duckie !!!!!!!*


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I try not to use plywood or MDF sheets on my projects. I do realize using them can make certain jobs easier. The only MDF sheets I purchased were for making my workbench and counter surfaces. And the only time I bought plywood was oak plywood, from a friend of mine (excess he had left over and didn't want after making a cabinet). I try to used actual wood.

You already know to build your workbench for your project needs. Have you considered a workbench that's hinged on a wall. That can be raised out of the way, and unlatched and lowered back down when needed. The largest projects I build are normally Hope & Cedar chests, so, my workbench is 4'x4'. It's in the middle of my shop and doubles as a outfeed table to the table saw.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

After starting to explore hand tool work I have a calling to make a Moravian workbench. I have watched Will Myers video and am gathering my tools and wood. I think it will be perfect for a small shop.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

If you work in commercial , residential or furniture you'll find most tables are the same in each company. A 4×8 sheet plywood, melamine or laminated top. Only differnce are the shops need for height…the shops may have several uses for this tables

For smaller shops these large tables take up too much room.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

40 years and still serving me well. simple as it gets.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> *god i love you duckie !!!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


He is quite refreshing.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> *god i love you duckie !!!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


never a dull conversation.


----------



## Dawg23 (May 17, 2020)

My workbench is an industrial door cut down to 36×72 and heavy. It is on casters, framed with free 2×6s i acquired from a truck driver. I built a small addition, for clamping down anything to be routed or sanded, i don't want to ruin the main table.








Edit: forgot to add that I usually have my plywood cut in half at the big box store, or I use 2 sawhorses and cut mine in the driveway


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

My workbench is 5'x 2'. When I need a larger assembly area I plop a 4×8 sheet of mdf on top.

I break down sheet goods on my table saw. Usually just ask my neighbor to help if they are full sheets, but have ripped myself using trash can as outfeed. I have also broken down with circular saw too big the cut to size on table saw.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... Usually just ask my neighbor to help if they are full sheets, but have ripped myself using trash can as outfeed.


Not having a go *SMP*, but my neighbour refuse to talk to me owing to my midnight saw cuts using my noisy dust extractor… selfish bugger.

*Necessity is the mother of invention*. however, unless we have purpose shaped trash bins, I'd keep a mobile phone in it to call 911 for those inevitable oopsies.

Shouldn't mention trash cans in front of *pottzy*, his pizza fetish has been exposed and he may forage through your trash can for left overs.


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

Thanks for all the posts! It seems that the most customized, special and personal aspects of a shop is the workbench, and I totally enjoy looking at what you have done. As Duckie says, millions of possibilities, in fact, overwhelming number of plans and choices out there.

This is forcing me to clarify what I do in the shop and optimize for those tasks. Which is a good exercise, though a bit daunting. Meanwhile seeing real workbenches is very helpful, and thanks for the links…all quite interesting. In my old pre-recession cabinet shop, we had two 4'x8' assembly tables surfaced with white Formica, and not what I would call a formal workbench.

*What I have now?* 2 box beams on 2 saw horses. 
*Back problems:* None right now, but I'm not that big, not that young, and I'm not that strong. 3/4" plywood is challenge. Can do it, but don't like to. 
*What can I afford?* Two months ago, I would have said "whatever I want." But ahh how the world changed. Was going to buy a SawStop, but now forget it. Workbench budget? Under $500

Keep those ideas and picture coming. Thanks again.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> *What can I afford?* Two months ago, I would have said "whatever I want." But ahh how the world changed. Was going to buy a SawStop, but now forget it. Workbench budget? Under $500
> - Sark


Love the *whatever I want* attitude… maybe suspend it, but please don't lose it.

Just don't *waste too many shekels* on what you can afford now and consider what you may have to replace when you recover.
Persevere under duress with what you've got and if you don't have a usefull vise, pimp it out with one of these portable vise-clamps that you can move around…








once recovered, the clamps can be used anywhere you like… for the sake of *pottzy*, they can even hold a pizza while stacking.

You will eventually recover and if you don't believe you will, give up woodworking and become a monk.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i get a kick outa duckies pizza clamps,but he's right about not wasting money now on something youll regret later,save the money and ride out this storm so you'll get what you really need.i went through a few bench arraingements before building my ultimate bench.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... i went through a few bench arraingements before building my ultimate bench.
> - pottz


*pottzy*'s choice of workbench…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

you kill me duckie-lol.


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

I have two 'benches'

One is the off feed table from my table saw. It's about 4×5 and 1/8" lower than my table saw. I have a leg vise on the side opposite the table saw and I do a lot of work there. I do a good bit of planing, chisel work and carving. But, I also sand, freehand rout, etc on this side as well. I built myself a wooden stool that I sit in, when I can (knee replacement a year ago), that keeps me from hunching over.

My second bench is a knock down affair I use for larger pieces. It's two plastic sawhorses. They have two notches in the top that accept 2×4's. I have two 2×4's with indoor outdoor carpet stapled to one long edge. I have a few pieces of scrap plywood/OSB that I throw on top if I need a big flat surface to hold stuff, and some short 2×2 that I sit in the notches diagonally to give me an almost knife edge to hold things for finishing.

I tend to bring sheet goods home, set up my knock down bench in the driveway and do my rough cuts, sometimes final cuts, with my battery operated circular saw. Then, I bring it into the shop to refine and machine to final sizes.

I do a lot of cabinet work, but I also do a lot of furniture and finer stuff, small boxes, hand carvings, etc.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I use the largest workbench I can fit into my shop. I have several large benches in my 1200 sf shop. The problem with a large bench is it becomes cluttered. A smaller bench requires you to clear it off before starting a new project. I have a wall mounted bench that takes up 22' and it is unusable due to the clutter. The one I use now is a modest 84" x 30". If I were starting over again, I doubt that I would do anything different; that's just my obsession with large spaces.


----------



## Noely (Dec 5, 2018)

> No bench. My TS saw is my bench.
> 
> I breakdown large sheets by getting my on free cut at the BORG and on top of the saw with a hand held circ saw.
> 
> ...


I can't believe there's someone out there with a shop smaller than my 8×19. I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one whose out-feed table is his cabinet bench, is his furniture bench, is his assembly table, is his planer stand, is his . . .


----------

